# Wilf & Mabel



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now then .. whose a clever daughter !!! The videos are abit short but that all my phone would do x






































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnCIyyWd3l0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K54SQ7Ib8yk


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

how cute are they?!! and how clever are you? I've still never figured out how to post a photo yet! Must make that my next task!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow they are so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its a first for me leonie ,well i watched my daughter x x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

gonna do a movie next week lol lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

They look great together, I especially like the pic of then looking over the sofa together. I feel a bit of movie making coming on...


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

there will be no stopping you now karen


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Now then .. whose a clever daughter !!! The videos are abit short but that all my phone would do x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Karen they look so lovely together, are they best friends? Does Mabel follow Wilfboy everywhere ha ha. Gorgeous !!!!!!
My internet connection is playing up tonight, so will have a look at videos tomorrow at work ha ha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love your pitta patta Mandy x The videos are at Norland but as with all my technical expertise they last about 5 sec each .... not sure which buttons to press on my phone didnt know how to zoom etc ... Im a poor excuse lol . Yeh they get on really well, both asleep next to me on the sofa, she often notices if he's not there and then looks for him... he does nt get any peace ...bless . (Warley Road + Crossleys lol)


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

They are so adorable together. Can't wait to see the full length feature film


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will have to dust off the camcorder ... and learn how to use it .... action lol x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the pictures. I really do love seeing other Cockapoos, makes me smile. And, I really want to get Axle a brother more and more everytime I see a picture of 2 cockapoos together.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go on Jess x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!!! the couch pic is just so cute....I want to give them both a little squish!!!


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Karen, just looked a video's, looks like a lovely day, love those cold but sunny days. Looks like they're having loads of fun, Ahhh happy days!


----------

